# Jbl adapter for fire extinguisher



## Mrmikey (19 Mar 2013)

Hi can anybody help me. Where can I get the adapter for a jbl regulator to attach. 
I have these. The two bits on the right are the ones I'm after. The one on the left doesn't work. It would be a great help if anyone knows. Cheers m


----------



## tim (19 Mar 2013)

The one on the right looks very much like the one you need mate, I know my local MA stocks jbl stuff and can order in most items as a spare part


----------



## Mrmikey (19 Mar 2013)

Thanks Tim, do you know what it's called or is it just called a jbl regulator adaptor ?


----------



## tim (20 Mar 2013)

Not sure what they call it, can find out next time I'm in there though, just ask for jbl disposable to refillable part/ adapter and they should be able to get it.


----------



## John S (20 Mar 2013)

It's a JBL U-M threaded adapter that you need. The one on the left looks like the D&D disposable to refillable adapter,is it yours?


----------



## tim (20 Mar 2013)

As you have the jbl adapter already why do you need another if you don't mind me asking


----------



## Mrmikey (20 Mar 2013)

Thanks for the help guys. The one on the left must have been when I first started out and was using refills. Than I bit the bullet and bought a fe. 
I need another one because despite my troubles with this tank I have a nano 30l in my bed room which is a dream. I have just replanted it. Nothing spectacular but i want to add a bit of co2. I have HC which is looking fine and has done for months it just isn't growing. 
Ill add a picture later so you can see what I'm talking about.


----------



## John S (20 Mar 2013)

Do you still need the D&D one as I'm after one?


----------



## Mrmikey (20 Mar 2013)

Sure Dave just pm if you like


----------



## stu_ (20 Mar 2013)

If you have trouble ordering one, i've got a virtually new, never used in anger, JBL U-M still in the box.
And if Dave doesn't want the D-D adapter i'll have it.


----------



## John S (20 Mar 2013)

Stu, does the JBL U-M not fit the D&D reg?


----------



## stu_ (20 Mar 2013)

davem said:


> Stu, does the JBL U-M not fit the D&D reg?


Deltec told me it would,that's the reason i bought it.
The threads do fit, but there's a small pin hole on the D-D reg.
The thread on the JBL adapter is is not quite long enough to cover this hole.
Result is a small leak. 
Tried lots of bodging to fix, to no avail.


----------



## John S (20 Mar 2013)

stu_ said:


> Deltec told me it would,that's the reason i bought it.
> The threads do fit, but there's a small pin hole on the D-D reg.
> The thread on the JBL adapter is is not quite long enough to cover this hole.
> Result is a small leak.
> Tried lots of bodging to fix, to no avail.


 
I've just looked at my reg and can see the pin hole you mean. I wonder what purpose it serves? Have you tried to put araldite over it?
It's a real pain that Deltec don't produce these anymore.


----------

